# manual for sears 2570 dovetail jig



## Raycjr (Dec 29, 2011)

looking for instruction sheet for sears 2570 dovetail jig thanks Ray


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

*Craftsman Dovetail Fixture*



Raycjr said:


> looking for instruction sheet for sears 2570 dovetail jig thanks Ray


I have two different manuals for a Craftsman 2576 Dovetail fixture kit and the other manual is for a Vermont American Model 23460 which appears to be the same fixture.


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

*Craftsman Dovetail Fixture*



Raycjr said:


> looking for instruction sheet for sears 2570 dovetail jig thanks Ray


I have two different manuals for a Craftsman 2576 Dovetail fixture kit and the other manual is for a Vermont American Model 23460 which appears to be the same fixture.


----------



## Uncle Mo (Feb 6, 2012)

*2570 Dovetail Fixture Kit Manual*



Raycjr said:


> looking for instruction sheet for sears 2570 dovetail jig thanks Ray




Ray is you are still in need of this manual I could copy it for you.
It's been many years since I used it and just dug it out today.
It has a date of; 2/83 bottom left.

I made many drawers with this fixture back in the 80's, very handy.

Let me know 
Uncle Mo


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Uncle Mo said:


> Ray is you are still in need of this manual I could copy it for you.
> It's been many years since I used it and just dug it out today.
> It has a date of; 2/83 bottom left.
> 
> ...


Gentlemen:

Please note that there is a section here, on the forum, for storing manuals. If you have a manual to contribute, please do. That makes it available for everyone.


----------



## tnret (Jun 30, 2012)

*2570 Manual*



allthunbs said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Please note that there is a section here, on the forum, for storing manuals. If you have a manual to contribute, please do. That makes it available for everyone.


Where is the section on storing manuals?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

tnret said:


> Where is the section on storing manuals?


There is a specific forum for manuals at "Power Tool Manuals" and a separate Forum called "Router Reference" that, to my mind, should be combined witn "Power Tool Manuals".

HTH


----------



## jwh973v (Oct 28, 2016)

allthunbs said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Please note that there is a section here, on the forum, for storing manuals. If you have a manual to contribute, please do. That makes it available for everyone.


good morning Uncle MO.
Just read your reply and I also need the manual for the Sears Dovetail Fixture # 9 2576.

If you have a computer you can send the copy as an attachment to your email to
[email protected]

I am Jack Holdridge
302 Harts Lane
Simpsonville sc 29681

Thank you very much


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums Jack...

FWIW.. All of your posted personal information IS NOT SUCH A GOOD PLAN on an open forum...

this any help...
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/2576/0247/0740500.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32466-manual-sears-2570-dovetail-jig.html


----------

